# 8-Foot Grim Reaper



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I just completed a quick project description of my grim reaper project.

http://www.scarefx.com/project_reaper.html


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

awsome reaper. just wondering how much it all cost?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Fixed your typ-o colin. If you make a typo again, you can edit your post by clicking the "edit" button. Please to that in the future instead of re-posting. 

That thing looks TALL Scarefx. Really, really tall.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, your Reaper is huge! I really like the mask you chose for this guy, I love those big pointy teeth.
Great prop ScareFX!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

colinsuds said:


> awsome reaper. just wondering how much it all cost?


Thanks!

Here's an approximate breakdown.

PVC ~ $5 (Lowes)
Mask ~ $10 (K-Mart)
Gloves ~ $10 (K-Mart)
10 Yards Fabric ~ $10 (Walmart)
Hardware cloth ~ $5 (Lowes - Some leftover)
Tree stand ~ Free
Wood for scythe ~ $5 (Lowes)
Paint ~ Free (leftover for other projects) 
Coathanger Wire ~ Free
Pool noodles ~ $1 (Big Lots)
Wig Head ~ $4 (Party City)
Poly Fill ~ $2 (Walmart)
Screw & Nuts ~ $1 (Lowes)

About $53 Total


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> Wow, your Reaper is huge! I really like the mask you chose for this guy, I love those big pointy teeth.
> Great prop ScareFX!


Thanks Blackwidow!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here's an approximate breakdown.
> 
> ...


You forgot something.

Look on the TOTs face when the pee their pants... priceless.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice SFX. Good how to page. I like a prop actually taller than me, lol.


----------

